# Cannondale Demo Day 10/20 in Simi



## gmoney14 (Feb 27, 2006)

Simi Cycling Center and Cannondale present a Demo Day @ Long Canyon

Come test ride Cannondale's Latest Road and Mountain Bikes including the Super Six, Six Thirteen, Synapse, Scalpel, Rush, Prophet, 29er and more!

For those who also ride mountain - MTB Legend Tinker Juarez will be on hand and hosting a ride @ 9am.

Where: Long Canyon in Simi (Where Wood Ranch Parkway meets 1st Street(aka Long Canyon) in Simi)
When: Saturday 10/20 from 8am - 2pm

Free Food / Drinks

Call Simi Cycling Center with any questions or for more info: (805) 522-0565


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

will they have the new slice carbon tri-bike?
now that Malibu is done(as is the season)
it's research time for next year's race bike...


----------



## gmoney14 (Feb 27, 2006)

from what my rep said - he should have a size run of slices on the truck for testing.

look forward to seeing you guys there.


----------



## gmoney14 (Feb 27, 2006)

I spoke to my rep this morning and unfortunately his Slice bikes haven't made it back from the Kona Ironman in Hawaii, so we won't have the Slice, but we will have plenty of Super Six, Six 13s and Synapses for test riding.


----------

